# Windshield cracked?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have their windshield just crack without any apparent impact? Wife parked the Tiggy in a hospital garage, pulled in forward and comes out the next day it there’s a crack from the top middle down. 










Requested dealer glass and know I have to get it calibrated. Good thing I have windshield tint to keep it all together. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone have their windshield just crack without any apparent impact? Wife parked the Tiggy in a hospital garage, pulled in forward and comes out the next day it there’s a crack from the top middle down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without an obvious impact, this is a warranty repair right, and not against your insurance. (?)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dealer says it’s insurance since they’ve never seen any issues with windshields on the Tiguan. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dealer says it’s insurance since they’ve never seen any issues with windshields on the Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


glass coverage in your auto insurance? if so, there should not be any deductible and it won't count as a claim (at least that's how it's always been where I've lived, NY & MA) since a cracked windshield is considered a safety issue.

If not, then I'd push back on the dealer to prove that it wasn't due to a defect in the glass. Just because the one dealership has not seen this issue previously does not mean there isn't one.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s $0 deductible, but of course the glass shop says it has to get approval for dealer glass from the insurance company and since the car is so new the earliest I can get the glass is Tuesday. Just odd to come out and there’s a crack for no apparent reason. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure about this but isn't it required to get lane assist camera recalibrated after windshield replacement?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, cameras have to be calibrated after the windshield is replaced. Tuesday glass, Wednesday dealer for calibration. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dealer says it’s insurance since they’ve never seen any issues with windshields on the Tiguan. ...


A crack starting at the edge, without an impact (stone chip), can suggest an improper install. Of course the dealer says it is non-warranty. The only drawback is a glass deductible (if you had one), or if you get a real stone chip 2 months from now, and insurance raises your rates. Anyway, just hate the dealer response here.




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, cameras have to be calibrated after the windshield is replaced. Tuesday glass, Wednesday dealer for calibration. ...


Again, this is covered under your insurance I assume, but I find the calibration piece of bit of a crock, especially those that bill for 3+ hours. Surprised insurance companies accept this as it is becoming more and more common as all cars adopt collision-avoidance, etc.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ....Requested dealer glass and know I have to get it calibrated. Good thing I have windshield tint to keep it all together.....


All windshields for decades are double glass with a flexible material between. No windshield will ever separate in pieces.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> A crack starting at the edge, without an impact (stone chip), can suggest an improper install. Of course the dealer says it is non-warranty. The only drawback is a glass deductible (if you had one), or if you get a real stone chip 2 months from now, and insurance raises your rates. Anyway, just hate the dealer response here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, dropped the Tiguan off today at VW and after 6 hours sensors still aren’t calibrated. From what I’ve been told it’s almost done but their machine needs to be recalibrated since there’s nothing wrong with my vehicle. Shop foreman comes in first thing in the morning, he’ll calibrate the machine and finish the job. Rocking a white Jetta for now. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found out the machine used to calibrate needed a software update  


Sent while on the run


----------



## tede24 (Sep 14, 2021)

I had the exact same thing happen to me, no impact and I got in my car this morning and had a crack just like yours, a sideways “L” staring at the edge of the glass behind the rear view mirror.


Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone have their windshield just crack without any apparent impact? Wife parked the Tiggy in a hospital garage, pulled in forward and comes out the next day it there’s a crack from the top middle down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks like a stress crack. These windshields are glued into the frame from one side. If there's any flex in the body, the glass can crack. My pano roof makes pops and snaps when I turn into a driveway or onto the street from a driveway. Body flex.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]tede24 [/mention] it was later determined a small chip did occur at the top edge of the glass. Very small but enough to start the formation of the crack seen in my post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

